# Gold Coast



## Aussie_Mike (Nov 6, 2016)

Bump if you would like Gold Coast to be added to the Australian Cities List.

+1


Mike


----------



## Nawdy (Jul 26, 2016)

Would be nice to have Gold Coast as a City ... Mainly because it is a city not a suburb of Brisbane

Australia's 6th largest city

This may help

http://blog.id.com.au/2016/populati...top-50-largest-cities-and-towns-in-australia/


----------

